# Daiwa Eliminator 13' or 15'??



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Is one better than the other? Is the 15' easier to cast further? Better rod?

Just getting into this for the 1st time. I've been fishing, just from a boat, and wanted to try surf fishing. 

I'm going to pair the eliminator rod up with an Okuma Epixor 80 Bait Runner, and 50 or 65# Power Pro. All comments/opinions welcome.

Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

it definatly isn't easier to cast a 15 than a 12...i don't know the rateing...2-6oz etc...but the "sweet" spot will be between tho two...don't forget to use a shock leader...and if you may be able to go a little lower test on the PP line...braid will cut you bad so a mono shocher will help land fish from the surf...hope this helps...


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Is there a better pole for around the same $? We're going on vacation, so i need to purchase these 2 setups soon, to use on the trip. Anyone have personal experience with the Daiwa Eliminator rods?
Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have a 10' tica w/ a diawa emblem that will throw 2-8(likes 5-6) with the best of them...is this a one shot deal?...use it once and put it away...or regular use?...spinner or caster?...trying to help...


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Regular use, spinner. 

Now I'm wondering if there isn't a better rod for just a few bucks more. I have 2 8'ers and they have been great. They have pulled in some really big fish. I really love them, but they are the best spinning rods I have, but maybe there is something that will put them to shame.

Plan on heaving large baits, pin fish, pieces of squid and shrimp, with enough backbone for pulling in big fish in SW FL Gulf Coast Beaches. I don't know how much weight, because I've never really fished from shore, always from our boat.

Maybe too much to ask from 1 rod?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sounds like the tica may be too much...like i said...it rated 2-8oz but likes 5-6...it takes that much to load it...i have a pinnacle power tip that will throw 4& bait very well...and i got it for $22 shipped on ebay...plenty of backbone...if you are not gonna target tarpon or the like...cheap is good...some cheap is better than other cheap...get a proven brand name...


----------

